# Siegfried Linkwitz lecture at AES



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I found this rather interesting video on Youtube it’s covered mostly by sound Siegfried Linkwitz and still images that shows his findings/other, recorded on (13th November 2007). Length is around 90 minutes 

Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 1





Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 2





Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 3





Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 4





Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 5





Questions from the audience 
Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 6





Questions from the audience 
Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 7





Questions from the audience 
Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 8





Questions from the audience 
Linkwitz AES "Accurate sound reproduction" - Part 9






Additional information that Siegfried Linkwitz was referring to in his lecture talk

Spaces speak, are you listening 
http://www.blesser.net/spacesSpeak.html

http://www.researchchannel.org/prog/...D=569&rID=6861

This is your Brain on music video running time just over 60 minutes 
Daniel Levitin, Ph.D., associate professor, Psychology, Behavioural Neuroscience, and Music, McGill University; author
http://content.digitalwell.washington.edu/msr/external_release_talks_12_05_2005/13826/lecture.htm


----------

